
Amazon&Simon Look at Turning Sears&J.C. Penney Stores into Fulfillment Centers - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/amazon-and-giant-mall-operator-look-at-turning-sears-j-c-penney-stores-into-fulfillment-centers-11596992863
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/GNff3](https://archive.vn/GNff3)

